# Appealing a decision for Farm Assist - anyone any experience



## stopyethere (8 Aug 2011)

Having seen business simply fall of a cliff a couple of years ago, a relative of mine slowly wound down his trading activities and has gotten involved in farming. He applied for 'farm assist' which is a means tested benefit - the only benefit open to him.  He feels that he can - given a couple of years - get this enterprise operating to a point that it can bring in - at the very least - a modest yet viable income.  However, right now he needs that farm assist payment to keep his head above water.

He received a decision on it - and despite the fact that he's having to borrow money from here and there to make ends meet, the assessment suggests that he will get a pittance each week.  There is no way that this reflects his current 'income'.  He intends to challenge the deciding officers decision via an appeal.  However, I am just wondering if anyone else has covered this ground already?  Also, does anyone know how they actually calculated his current weekly income - as they have not given a break-down of this?  Is he entitled to request this info prior to putting in his appeal?

Any background info that folks can provide on the subject would be very welcome.


----------



## gipimann (8 Aug 2011)

This leaflet from SW might be of help as it outlines the scheme and means test.

http://www.welfare.ie/EN/Publications/SW27/Pages/1WhatisFarmAssist.aspx


----------



## Black Sheep (9 Aug 2011)

Check the Dept's reply carefully against gipiman's info. If you find any mis-understandings between your application and the Departments Allowances, request a review with supporting documentation.

Only consider appeal when all other avenues have been exhausted
Appeals will take up to 9 months and the decision is final


----------



## jackswift (5 Nov 2011)

A new thing with the means testers is looking at peoples property to see if they can reduce their payment. I have heard of cases where the people applying have old inhabitable houses and the means tester puts a ridiculous value on the house saying that the house could be sold and they end up with a very low payment every week to live on.


----------



## gipimann (5 Nov 2011)

A property other than an applicant's home has always been assessable as means - the value of the property is determined by a valuation from an auctioneer, estate agent or valuer.

The means are then assessed as the capital value less any outstanding mortgage.


----------



## jackswift (5 Nov 2011)

In the cases I've seen it was mainly farm assist where the old house is in the middle of the yard and hasn't been lived in in years. The means tester took the liberty of valuing the house themselves.


----------

